# Cannondale Coda Magic Road Cranks 4sale



## xnavalav8r (May 17, 2011)

For sale. Brand New. Vintage. Collector's item. 

Cannondale Coda Magic Road Crankset and bottom bracket. Never installed. 170mm. 3-arm spider with one-piece dual chainring (53/39). 

Includes brand new bottom bracket, all hardware, and bottom bracket wrench. Cranks, rings, bottom bracket weight 742 grams... super lightweight. See attached photo.

US$800.00 or best offer. I'll accept Paypal, money order, or cashier's check. If you want to pay by personal check, I will not ship until your check clears.

Contact [email protected] for info.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

You do realize this isn't a Classifieds message board, right?

Expect a banning, or at least a post deletion, soon.


----------



## xnavalav8r (May 17, 2011)

I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone. It just semed like a good place to post a Cannondale-related item that I wanted to sell. I figured this would be the place to find someone interested in a great piece of Cannondale history.


----------



## xnavalav8r (May 17, 2011)

Is there a classifieds thread in this forum? I'm new so still finding my way around.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

There is. You have to buy an ad before you can post anything on the message board.

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/index.php


----------



## xnavalav8r (May 17, 2011)

Got it. Thanks. I found the link at the top of the page... didn't see it there.


----------

